# How To Build A light Box CHEAP !!



## madpaddla (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello all:
 After seeing the ink post and with alot of us losing light in the coming months.  how are we going to take great pics?
 And b/c I am not rich I started Googling:
 Google:  Studio Light Box
 Here is a great link that I found for a cheap one.  Get the kids involved or make it cheap.  I think this one works cause I made one last night.  It tells you all the materials, what kind of light bulbs, everything.  ENJOY.
 Madpaddla
Studio Light Box


----------



## idigjars (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice share Madpaddla.   You can find fluorescent daylight bulbs on the internet, they don't get hot and really show good white light.   Paul


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey Ben, now that is pretty cool...  think I'm going to have to try it!  Thanks man...


----------



## karis66 (Nov 2, 2007)

That's way too easy,Thank you for sharing ,that's why i love this forum...there is so much knowledge here


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Nov 3, 2007)

I already started mine. But I did not have a big enough box....so I used that really thick white Elmers foam board. I had 6 sheets of it lying around.  I also had some white muslin, but I still need to cover 1 square, so I am not attaching it yet.   I wonder how big the one on the website is??  Mine is 20"x20".  Thanks for the directions Ben. I had a babysitter last night and instead of going out I made this.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 3, 2007)

Here are my results with two 100 watt day light bulbs by GE,  to be honest I still like natural light better, but I'm going to play around with it a bit.  This bottle is a little lighter then it shows, a darker townsends I tried it with did not come out to well.
 this bottle will be for sale this week...


----------



## bottleman_21 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey guys. I'm a photographer and I had to post this thread to you from a forum I'm a member of...

 http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=281524&highlight=build+lightbox


----------

